# wondering if this would help skip cycle.



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

well i'm setting up a 29g. so far i've poured 4 cups of gravel from my established tank with the new gravel. A emp400 that was running on my other tank. A media from my xp2 that contained ceramic rings. And poured all the dirty poop water from the xp2 into the 29g. And then added 6 cycling fishies.

So basically i have established media in there, emp400, 6 fishes, poop water, and 4 cups of gravel. All were taken from a tank that was fully cycled.

would that be enough to skip the cycle? or will there still be spikes?


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

oops wrong section.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

give it a few days to 1 week i say and then test it see whats up..its not worth taking a chance and your fish dieing.


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

just checked water parameters.

ammonia: .5
nitrite: 0
nitrate: .8

=/


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

it will at least mini cycle, your still going to have to wait or youll be doing water changes out the asssss


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

hmm..im thinking about taking out 75% of the water from the 29g and filling it back up with the water from my already established 55g.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

if you have a good relationship with your LFS tell them you only have a 29g and what your doing..usually they have opened bottles of that bio spira stuff...and could hook you up with some in a bottle or something..just a suggestion.


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

there are only 2 lfs within 20 mile range from me that stocks bio-spira. both are real retailers..and are probably asses.

i just took out 80% of water from my 29g and added it back from my 55g. i wonder if it did any changes...


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

just do a 30 percent water change from your 55 and put the water into your 20 and then hope for the best







... you could do the water change like that every other day i suppose. I just buy bio spira and swap filters and it cycles pretty damn fast.


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

hehe i think it might've worked...just checked water parameter again.

ammonia: 0
nitrite: 0
nitrate: 40

going to check again in the morning.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

adding water from an established tank wouldnt do any good, infact it would be worse probably.

When your tank cycles, good bacteria grows on your filter media using the ammonia source in your tank as food. The gravel from the established tank would speed this up as it has this bacteria attached to it. But the bacteria isnt free-floating in the water so the water from the 55Gal would only give you a false reading and delay the cycle.

A 29Gal will cycle in a week or two normally, so just wait it out.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

anthongy817 said:


> hehe i think it might've worked...just checked water parameter again.
> 
> ammonia: 0
> nitrite: 0
> ...


looks good, i would do do a 25% water change..


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

hmm..just checked water.

ammonia: 0
nitrite: .1
nitrate: 25


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Just a Question but why would you want to skip your cycle ?


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

if i use everything from an established tank then i woudln't have to go through the process of another cycle. I'm trying to find ways to fully finish cycling within a couple of days, since my rhom will be divided with my caribes in my 55 until then.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> if i use everything from an established tank then i woudln't have to go through the process of another cycle.


This is not always necessarily the case . but with a small tank you have a good shot at it .


> I'm trying to find ways to fully finish cycling within a couple of days, since my rhom will be divided with my caribes in my 55 until then.


Petco......1 oz of bio spira =$7.99 , have ya (FULLY) cycled in a few days, instead of playing the guessing game .

Good Luck .


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

i dont believe petco sells bio-spira do they? i went to petsmart and they didn't even have a clue for what i was asking for. I checked on marineland.com for dealers, and there was only one around here which was petland. They sell it for $15.99 for 1 oz..


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

timmy said:


> anthongy817 said:
> 
> 
> > hehe i think it might've worked...just checked water parameter again.
> ...


No...the only reason he has a nitrate reading is because he's using water from an established tank.

His nitrates went from .8 to 40ppm in less then a day...lol.


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

well i just added a bag of bio-spira earlier today. And i just checked my parameters.

ammonia: 0
nitrite: .25
nitrate: 30

added salt to help the fishes with the nitrite. I also had a little bit of ammonia reading earlier today, but now its back down to 0 with nitrite and nitrate.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Moved to Water Chemistry


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Why is this pinned?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

anthongy817 said:


> i dont believe petco sells bio-spira do they? i went to petsmart and they didn't even have a clue for what i was asking for. I checked on marineland.com for dealers, and there was only one around here which was petland. They sell it for $15.99 for 1 oz..
> [snapback]1099347[/snapback]​


I believe they do , I have bought too many packets from my local Petco, Plus why would I lie to you and tell you a ghost tale? You have to ask someone for it, they keep it in the front office in a little refrigerator.


----------

